# Big respect for the Nuppin (vs Lemo2)



## Silver (17/6/15)

Hi all

Just had a very interesting experience today that i thought I would share

As I have alluded to on the Guava Juice thread, I used Paulie's guava juice, added some nicotine to bring it up to about 6mg and a few drops of Menthol.

Been vaping it for the past few days on the Lemo2 which was expertly wicked with Rayon by wickmaster @Yiannaki. Its a 1.1 ohm standard Kanthal coil and Ive been vaping it on the iStick50 at about 15 Watts.

The vape has been very good. Fresh and natural tasting guava with some coolness from the menthol. Very nice indeed. I have enjoyed about 2 tankfuls and am on my 3rd.

Today I rewicked my Nuppin 2 on Reo Red and decided to put the same modified Guava Menthol juice in it. The Nuppin has a dual coil setup, but pretty much the identical coil used to the Lemo2, just two of them. The resistance is about 0.55 ohms, so pretty much two 1.1 coils as well. Similar power through each coil to the 15W on the Lemo2. And the same wick (Rayon).

Whats the verdict?

*Well, there is not much comparison actually. For this juice, the Nuppin is far, far better!*

The guava tastes even more natural. So smooth. And more fresh. I can almost taste the guava in my mouth as if i was eating guava roll. The flavour is much purer. And the menthol is much stronger. Maybe its the airflow. But it tastes amazing. I thought the Lemo2 vape was good (and it is) but my goodness, the Nuppin vape is considerably better. I am talking about accuracy of flavour here and flavour reproduction, not vapour, which I am not worried about. Ample clouds.

I think its because of the dripper versus the tank - so perhaps an unfair comparison. Also the dual coil setup. But I dont care, this juice tastes wonderful in the Nuppin. The action in the Nuppin is also taking place much closer to the drip tip than in the Lemo2. Whatever the reason, the difference is quite amazing.

So - big respect to the Nuppin2 - I am both very happy and amazed.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (17/6/15)

I know @Alex will like this one
I actually loaded this juice into the Nuppin because of you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (17/6/15)

@Silver I've tried Che Guava's (aka @Paulie) e-juice in both the RM2 and the Chalice III (clone) and irrespective of coil resistance the taste stays the same authentic guava. Mixed with +/- 20 to 30% tobacco (AV - 4 Blends), I actually preferred the slight warmer vape on the Chalice III at 0.6 Ohm - balances perfectly without any flavor overpowering the other.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex (17/6/15)

@Silver, I have my nuppin' setup @ 0.26 Ohm with 24guage and rayon wick. This is my milder nuppin btw. The other one is 0.22 Ohm.

But my experience mirrors yours, I can really taste the guava, not just the aroma but a full bodied dense flavour. It's magical.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (17/6/15)

johan said:


> @Silver I've tried Che Guava's (aka @Paulie) e-juice in both the RM2 and the Chalice III (clone) and irrespective of coil resistance the taste stays the same authentic guava. Mixed with +/- 20 to 30% tobacco (AV - 4 Blends), I actually preferred the slight warmer vape on the Chalice III at 0.6 Ohm - balances perfectly without any flavor overpowering the other.



Thanks @johan, I actually ran out of Guava today. i need to ask the Guava master for more!
I will get round to the tobacco/guava mixes in time and report back to you in Ireland

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (17/6/15)

Alex said:


> @Silver, I have my nuppin' setup @ 0.26 Ohm with 24guage and rayon wick. This is my milder nuppin btw. The other one is 0.22 Ohm.
> 
> But my experience mirrors yours, I can really taste the guava, not just the aroma but a full bodied dense flavour. It's magical.



Lol, 0.26 and 0.22
I will get there one day when I am big 
Awesome Alex
The Nuppin rocks!


----------



## Alex (17/6/15)

Silver said:


> Lol, 0.26 and 0.22
> I will get there one day when I am big
> Awesome Alex
> The Nuppin rocks!



You'll need to cut down on the menthol first, it does go down well at those temps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (19/4/17)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just had a very interesting experience today that i thought I would share
> 
> ...



Nuppin' for the win.  Gratz.

Seems like I have heard that before? Oh I remember now.. it was me. Just about as good as it gets for a mid size Reo atty.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

